# Bean's Barn Coat: Trad Under Attack?



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

So I've been shopping for a new coat since I moved to Greenwich from Washington, DC. Down there I never seemed to need much more than a sweater under my suit jacket, but here the weather is much more foul with a great deal more precipitation. I'm also leaving my car behind most days to walk to work in Greenwich or NYC, so I'm also in the elements far more.

Anyways, I have been trying to find a jacket in the barn coat style with a removable liner. It came down to this LL Bean classic barn coat or the Barbour Bedale (which I ended up going with if for no other reason than I would have the opportunity to develop a ritual with the re-proofing!). I had been searching this forum and reading reviews on the brands' sites when I came to the comments on the Bean site about this coat.

While many were great, there was a surprising number of people who seemed to want to "update" the jacket and for the silliest of reasons. They wanted pull strings and zippers instead of buttons to take out the lining, and new and more advanced pocket options, and I actually got a bit annoyed as this was the only real "old fashioned" coat on their website. Every other style is moving toward "Arctic Tech." It really brought home what trad is to me.

Most consumers demand updates, replacements, or just newness in general. Many have lived their entire lives (including myself) in a time when there was no actual need to conserve or repair anything. Buying something new has become like a sport, so manufacturers produce far more than what we need and create what, in Logic class, would be called "a distinction without a difference" so that we discard our perfectly good products and upgrade. Post WWII our prosperity became so tied to material wealth that even today our government is trying to get us to empty our wallets needlessly to save ourselves.

I would wager that taken in aggregate, we carry far less debt than most, could repair a car, pitch a tent, and generally survive on our wits far better than someone wearing an Arctic Tech coat with its 17 zippers zipped walking down an urban street in light rain!


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

I like Filson coats for some of the same reasons.


----------



## 88 Pelican (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a forest green LL Bean Barn Coat that's close to 10 years old.

It's the perfect coat for all kinds of foul weather, with roomy pockets and a removable liner, and after 10 years of frequent wear it still looks great - I can't imagine why anyone would want to change or update it.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Excellent post. I was looking at these a few months ago but became discouraged due to the variety of linings that Bean is offering. Which is most classic? It's tough to make a lining choice over the internet. Too much choice. But a great jacket.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Then again, having a zipper as well as the buttons would cut down on wind chill and be easier to fasten with cold hands.

Sometimes progress is not all bad.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

I've had my LLB coat for over 16 years now and it's still going strong. I hope Bean doesn't do away with this coat. It's a classic. 

Cheers.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

I am continually amazed they've done away with their down vests. I suppose Everything Must Be Fleece.

"Distinction without a difference" -- yes my wife was furious when she gave me an iPod/iTouch for Xmas and I offered to trade it to my (13-yr-old) daughter for her basic iPod. I just wanna be able to play music. I don't need to be able to check the weather in Peoria.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Trip English said:


> While many were great, there was a surprising number of people who seemed to want to "update" the jacket and for the silliest of reasons. They wanted pull strings and zippers instead of buttons to take out the lining, and new and more advanced pocket options, and I actually got a bit annoyed as this was the only real "old fashioned" coat on their website. Every other style is moving toward "Arctic Tech."


Exactly, it is what it is, if you need a technical jacket there are plenty of other options.

Brian


----------



## Solomander (Dec 1, 2008)

Overall, I agree except for linings. I think that zip out linings are useful and fit well. They are less fiddly than linings that are attached with buttons. Barbour has moved to zip out linings.

I also like coats that have zippers plus buttons or snaps to close a storm flap. Mmmmm- toasty! You can also ignore the zipper and just use the buttons if it suits you.

Joel


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

I have an old wax jacket that I bought in the Cotswolds when I was tooling around England in 1994. I have faithfully re-proofed it myself every year since and it is still going strong. Made in England under the name "Country Trader". I think I paid about $45.00 for it back then on sale in the summertime. I didn't have much money then (poor student), but I was staying with my aunt who convinced me it was a great deal. I'm glad I bought and still have that jacket.


----------



## fairway (Sep 23, 2006)

Ordering LLB coat on line became too much for me as well, I liked the plaid lining but was not sure which it was. Then found a Barbour Beaufort on ebay and went with it. Like both coats and find no reason to argue for an update of the LLB, but am well pleased with Barbour.


----------



## THORVALD (Jan 30, 2007)

*Barbour vs LLB*



fairway said:


> Ordering LLB coat on line became too much for me as well, I liked the plaid lining but was not sure which it was. Then found a Barbour Beaufort on ebay and went with it. Like both coats and find no reason to argue for an update of the LLB, but am well pleased with Barbour.


 Barbour is a higher grade coat
worth the $$

Thorvald 

PS Anyone gone into full
size LLB Store & had clerk
tell you they don't carry 
everything in the catalog


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

I think that it should be pointed out that the jacket pictured in the OP is the Bean Field Coat while the Barn Coat is a different jacket. The field coat is superior, in my opinion.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

I just bought the LLBean Town and Field Coat its a waxed coat very much like a Barbour except the liner is permanent so probably wouldn't work in the summer. Great coat, great fit (not a tent like the Barbour) and at $149 on sale I think it was a hell of a good buy!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

chacend said:


> I just bought the LLBean Town and Field Coat its a waxed coat very much like a Barbour except the liner is permanent so probably wouldn't work in the summer. Great coat, great fit (not a tent like the Barbour) and at $149 on sale I think it was a hell of a good buy!


i have something like that from about 10 years ago. I've never needed to re-wax it, and I've spent those years in NW Connecticut and upstate NY.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

THORVALD said:


> Anyone gone into full size LLB Store & had clerk tell you they don't carry everything in the catalog?


You haven't been to my store.
​


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> You haven't been to my store.
> ​


Judging from your location, "Maine Woods" your store is THE store!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Trip English said:


> Most consumers demand updates, replacements, or just newness in general. Many have lived their entire lives (including myself) in a time when there was no actual need to conserve or repair anything. Buying something new has become like a sport, so manufacturers produce far more than what we need and create what, in Logic class, would be called "a distinction without a difference" so that we discard our perfectly good products and upgrade.


Exactly right, and thank God. If everyone demanded quality as opposed to quantity and stuck with what worked instead of what's new, the thrift stores would be barren. Instead, when Uncle Joe The Lawyer dies, his classic clothes end up at Goodwill and then on my back. My wife and I are fairly far apart in terms of fashion sense. She's amazed when I buy stuff in junk stores that doesn't fit and flip it, when her no-longer-wanted Prada, etc. sells for pennies on the dollar on ebay. And, in case she's reading this, there's nothing wrong with Prada. Just not my cuppa tea.


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

Seems like the people that were wearing a Bean Field Coat 5-10yrs ago are now wearing a Barbour.

Best,

Ross


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

The original Original Field Coat came lined in cotton with a game pocket. I think arount 1990 or so they introduced a model without the game pocket, but with a button-in green wool liner.

I stopped wearing my field coat about 20 years ago when J Crew, Lands End, and others copied the design and started selling them as Barn Coats/Jackets. At that time they seemed to become a bit of a woman's jacket or a mommy coat.

I now wear a Filson tincloth Upland Jacket (style no longer made) or a Barbour Gamefair, Moorland, or Beaufort - depending on the need. For actual upland shooting, I wear a technical garment as all of the above are impractical, in my experience, for any extensive hunting.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Anyone know if the Bean Town and Field coat is available in stores? I'm thinking of pulling the trigger. How does it tend to do over a sport coat. I may have to move from a M to a L but would like to be able to try one on.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

CMDC said:


> Anyone know if the Bean Town and Field coat is available in stores? I'm thinking of pulling the trigger. How does it tend to do over a sport coat. I may have to move from a M to a L but would like to be able to try one on.


I bought mine in store yesterday and had the same questions as you. The medium fits me really well and would probably fit nicely with a sweater underneath. I tried it on with a sport coat at home and it didn't work. Unfortunately, they didn't have a large in store to try.

For reference I am a 44 chest. I'll probably by a large online and see how it does. The quality is great.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Since I'm sure we go to the same store--Tyson's Corner--I'll probably have to do the same. Thanks for saving me the trip.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

chacend said:


> I bought mine in store yesterday and had the same questions as you. The medium fits me really well and would probably fit nicely with a sweater underneath. I tried it on with a sport coat at home and it didn't work. Unfortunately, they didn't have a large in store to try.
> 
> For reference I am a 44 chest. I'll probably by a large online and see how it does. The quality is great.


Just realized from your location that we are looking at the same store, so if you were going to Tysons Corner don't bother unless you just want to look at the quality. There was about 3 left but they were XL or XXL.


----------



## charlie500 (Aug 22, 2008)

Epaminondas said:


> The original Original Field Coat came lined in cotton with a game pocket. I think arount 1990 or so they introduced a model without the game pocket, but with a button-in green wool liner.
> 
> I stopped wearing my field coat about 20 years ago when J Crew, Lands End, and others copied the design and started selling them as Barn Coats/Jackets. At that time they seemed to become a bit of a woman's jacket or a mommy coat.
> 
> I now wear a Filson tincloth Upland Jacket (style no longer made) or a Barbour Gamefair, Moorland, or Beaufort - depending on the need. For actual upland shooting, I wear a technical garment as all of the above are impractical, in my experience, for any extensive hunting.


I think this is the one you are thinking of:

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_DzNDMCAv...GBowY5w/s1600-h/maine+boots+++field+coats.jpg


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

chacend said:


> Just realized from your location that we are looking at the same store, so if you were going to Tysons Corner don't bother unless you just want to look at the quality. There was about 3 left but they were XL or XXL.


I feel dumb having to ask, but I can't find this coat on their site? Can someone help me out with a link? I appreciate it


----------



## ButtonedDown (Sep 14, 2010)

https://www.llbean.com/llb/search?storeId=1&catalogId=1&langId=-1&init=1&freeText=field+coat&Go=

I was happy to pick up a Woolrich version a couple months ago for $32: although pricing aside, I would choose the Orvis or Bean.

--bill


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I went to the Orvis shop the other day and the Barbour selections appeared very boxy.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I own a Bedale, which is an excellent winter coat, but I really like the Bean Field Coat pictured by the OP. Since I probably wouldn't wear a field coat much farther north than Oklahoma City, but might actually do some light work in it, the wool lining just might be the ticket for me. That the coat has some water repellence to it is a nice touch.

Carhartt offers a less expensive, possibly more robust alternative to Bean's wool-lined Field Coat:

https://www.carhartt.com/webapp/wcs...51&productId=32101&langId=-1&categoryId=10927

The Carhartt coat buttons with through-type metal studs, like a blue jean jacket. (At times, field coats look an awful lot like elongated blue jean jackets to me.) This solves the potential problem of button and thread pulling out from and tearing the fabric to which it's attached.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I went to the Orvis shop the other day and the Barbour selections appeared very boxy.


As an owner of a small collection of Barbour coats, I have not found this to be the case.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

This thread brings back memories. I have the model that was unlined with the game pouch. My first year of college the guy down the hall wore his father old Orvis jacket. He attempted to line it with a Brooks Flannel shirt. It was inspired yet his tailoring skills were lacking and in the end it was a failure. I remember this pleasantly patrician looking young man on campus who wore a Carhart with absolute aplomb. I first saw the barn jacket circa 1988/89, allot of the students that would have gravitated to Bean or Orvis went for this jacket. It was attractive and light weight. I never wore one but had friends who did. Since then I have found out via the INTERNET that the J. Crew's barn jacket was designed by Sid Mashburn. I first saw a print ad for the Barbour around 1986 but it was not until some time in the early 90's when I actually purchased the Beaufort.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I've owned this Carhartt coat for about 30 years. On the one hand; I was too fat to wear it for several years, on the other hand it is one of the few things I could never bear to part with. It has seen some work and some hunting.

My wife has one of the Bean field coats and I think it looks good. I would certainly wear it.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

^What a fine-looking coat, Dragoon! My guess is that it looks even better in person!

Some of the LL Bean Field Coat reviews mentioned how convenient a zippered front would be. Walls makes a zippered Chore Coat:

https://www.walls.com/mens/work-wear/jackets-coats/premium-weight-washed-insulated-chore-coat


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I remember in the mid 90's everyone had a barn coat. EVERYONE


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Bermuda said:


> I remember in the mid 90's everyone had a barn coat. EVERYONE


I had a green LLBean barncoat, I wore it for ten years and the coat wore out.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

The delightful term "Arctic Tech" pokes deserved fun at those of us who dress for the mountains in town. In our defense, GoreTex parkas with many secure pockets tend to be what we have, instead of barn coats. Thinking about this thread earlier, I counted five I own, including one that lives in the car, another in an always-ready pack, two in the closet and the one I wore for errands around town today. A barn coat could have handled the light snow flurries and temperature in the 30's, but it wouldn't have had all of those great pockets.


----------

